# Windows Installer does not work



## Miutsu

I cannot install any msi files. when I try the computer says that Windows Installer could not be accessed. I have tried to reregister it, but that does not work. I have tried setting it to "Manual", and "Automatic", both do not work.

If i go into the Installer's properties and try to start it the computer responds "The Windows Installer service on Local Computer started and then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they are not in use by other services or programs." every time. I have read on other websites that this is not normal.

I am running Windows Vista Home Premium (SP1) on an HP Pavilion Slimline s3120 TV PC.


----------



## canivari

Try to download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.exe


----------



## Miutsu

canivari said:


> Try to download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.exe



I downloaded it but when I use it I get and error message, "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed".


----------



## tlarkin

Are you running this as a non admin user?


----------



## canivari

Miutsu said:


> I downloaded it but when I use it I get and error message, "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed".



I tooked the following steps from Microsoft:

# Log on to your computer as an administrator.
# Click Start, and then click Run.
# In the Open box, type cmd, and then click OK.
# At the command prompt, type msiexec.exe /unregister, and then press ENTER.
# Type msiexec /regserver, and then press ENTER.
# Verify that the SYSTEM account has full control access permissions to the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT hive in the Windows registry. In some cases, you may also have to add Administrator accounts. To do so:Important This section, method, or task contains steps that tell you how to modify the registry. However, serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly. Therefore, make sure that you follow these steps carefully.:
#

   1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then click Enter.
   2. Click the following registry hive:
      HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
   3. On the Edit menu, click Permissions.
   4. If SYSTEM is not listed in the Group or user names list, click Add, make sure that the local computer name appears in the From this location box, type system in the Enter the object names to select box, click Check Names, and then click OK.
   5. Click SYSTEM in the Group or user names list, and then select the Full Control check box under Allow in the Permissions for SYSTEM box.
   6. Click Apply, click OK, and then quit Registry Editor.

# Restart the computer. If the problem is not resolved, repair Windows


----------



## johnb35

Try reinstalling windows installer.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en


----------



## Miutsu

johnb35 said:


> Try reinstalling windows installer.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en



this link is for a windows xp computer and I don't know if it will work on my windows vista computer.

canivari what does repair windows mean


----------



## tlarkin

Miutsu said:


> this link is for a windows xp computer and I don't know if it will work on my windows vista computer.
> 
> canivari what does repair windows mean



Have you tried running the installer as an administrator?  Right click the installer and select 'run as administrator.'


----------



## Miutsu

I ran the installer as an administrator but the program did not install

this is the install log:
The following properties have been set:
Property: [AdminUser] = true {boolean}
Property: [ProcessorArchitecture] = Intel {string}
Property: [VersionNT] = 6.0.1 {version}
Running checks for package 'Windows Installer 2.0', phase BuildList
The following properties have been set for package 'Windows Installer 2.0':
Running checks for command 'InstMSI\instmsia.exe'
Result of running operator 'ValueExists' on property 'VersionNT': true
Result of checks for command 'InstMSI\instmsia.exe' is 'Bypass'
Running checks for command 'InstMSI\instmsiw.exe'
Result of running operator 'ValueExists' on property 'Version9x': false
Result of running operator 'VersionGreaterThanOrEqualTo' on property 'VersionMsi' and value '2.0': true
Result of checks for command 'InstMSI\instmsiw.exe' is 'Bypass'
'Windows Installer 2.0' RunCheck result: No Install Needed
Launching Application.
Using MsiInstallProduct with package path 'C:\Users\loree\AppData\Local\Temp\7zS445F.tmp\GoogleSketchUp7.msi' and command line ''
MsiInstallProduct returned '1601'
Error:


----------



## linkin

Try this:

Hit start, type MSCONFIG and hit enter. Go to the services tab, find the windows installer service. make sure that the check box nect to it is ticked. if it isn't, tick it. then click apply, close msconfig and restart. then try using some msi files.


----------



## canivari

Probably we are trying to find a problem in the wrong place,because all the installers,that you are trying to run,they are extracted first to a temp location under the user account and maybe the problem is with virus located there and they are not allowing to make any changes to that directory..
Run a good anti-virus or malware bytes and give it a shoot .
Hope that helps


----------



## Miutsu

linkin93 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Hit start, type MSCONFIG and hit enter. Go to the services tab, find the windows installer service. make sure that the check box nect to it is ticked. if it isn't, tick it. then click apply, close msconfig and restart. then try using some msi files.



This did not work. When I tried to install an msi file the computer told me "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance."


----------

